# Trendnet VS d-link



## freaksavior (Oct 19, 2008)

I need a new router really badly so im considering either

A ) TRENDnet TEW-633GR

B ) D-Link DIR-655
wich would you choose and why?

house is 3500 sqft and one upstairs room approximately 75 feet away and through the cealing of a newish house and pro


----------



## Neblinio (Oct 19, 2008)

Both routers are reviewed at smallnetbuilder. They have very similar hardware and even firmware, as you can see in the reviews. The trendnet appears to have better throughput, but considering it is a virtual clone of the DIR-655 and the 655's review is quite old now, we can assume the newer 655's firmwares have a performance equal or better than the trendnet router has.

They both have the same features, but I see the trendnet doesn't have a USB port which the DIR-655 does have. Also, the newer 1.21 firmware for the 655 released some days ago adds support for network USB (NAS, network printing, 3G USB modem support, and more). So now the useless USB port actually does something quite useful!


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 20, 2008)

Were do you find that? if that's the case then the D-link is going to be my new router


----------



## Neblinio (Oct 20, 2008)

In smallnetbuilder.com you can find reviews of both routers, with interesting information regarding their performance and stability. It is important to know that the reviews were made some time ago, and now there are newer firmwares available with better performance.

Here are the links to the reviews.

Trendnet - http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/content/view/30308/96/
D-Link - http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/content/view/30087/96/


Also this one is a very interesting review with high quality photos of a disassembled 655.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/networking/display/dlink-dir655.html


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 21, 2008)

get the d-link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i bought the trendnet and after a month it started to drop the wireless connection constantly. so instead i bought the d-link and it is amazing.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 21, 2008)

Second the Dlink...

I have seen many trendnets lock up when you have too many open connections, hence 2-3 computers on a network playing a online game or torrenting etc..


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 21, 2008)

I have the DIR-655's bigger brother: DGL-4500.  My only complaint is that it's kind of awkward in how it prioritizes traffic.  For instance, one of the computers on my network was uploading with uncapped bandwidth usage (around 40 KB/s) but it was using hardly any download bandwidth (10 KB/s out of 360 KB/s).  No other computer on the network could get a request through to the web and if it did, they could only download at around 40 KB/s when there was over 300 KB/s of bandwidth available.  By default, it does a horrible job at prioritizing traffic.  My older DI-724U and DI-804HV did not have this problem.  I fixed it using the built in "Gamefuel" future to prioritize the upload traffic as lowest priority.  It's still not as good at prioritizing as the older routers but it is much better than it was.

So, if the DIR-655 has something like Gamefuel, I'd take it over the Trendnet router,  if it does not, I would be wary about getting it.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 21, 2008)

I just picked one of these up, I like it quite a bit, doesn't seem to bad especially for the price-
http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0257497

Worst case, buy a few larger antenna's.
If you want to spend more money the one you picked I also have, another great unit.


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 21, 2008)

going to get the d-link then


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 11, 2008)

ok got the d-link and in my room which is about 100 ft but through 5 walls, i get a signal on my mac but its spotchy, i will get good speed then i wont. any ideas?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> ok got the d-link and in my room which is about 100 ft but through 5 walls, i get a signal on my mac but its spotchy, i will get good speed then i wont. any ideas?



hah it is 100ft away through 5 walls! are you in wireless N mode? even then it wont be a very strong signal at that distance. remember wireless N is still in "draft" mode. but rest assured the d-link is the best one so far.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 11, 2008)

yes i am in N.

i read a lot of reviews saying 5 walls and 100ft was still a good signal.

my mom says i am off in the distance and probably more like 40-50ft


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 11, 2008)

50ft , 5 walls? Seems a bit much, are you in an apartment and using your neighbors internet or something? Make sure your drivers are up to date, and play in the routers settings for wireless.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> yes i am in N.
> 
> i read a lot of reviews saying 5 walls and 100ft was still a good signal.
> 
> my mom says i am off in the distance and probably more like 40-50ft



did you upgrade the firmware on the router? that would probably make a difference in signal quality. what link speed are you connected at?


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 11, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> 50ft , 5 walls? Seems a bit much, are you in an apartment and using your neighbors internet or something? Make sure your drivers are up to date, and play in the routers settings for wireless.



nope its a house. 



Easy Rhino said:


> did you upgrade the firmware on the router? that would probably make a difference in signal quality. what link speed are you connected at?



yeah, its latest firmware, my mac says its 130mbs but thats bs because i cant transfer files nearly that fast (i know hdd write time matters and i am taking that into consideration)


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 11, 2008)

so, why do you say its sketchy. Like internet browsing drops, or you think file copying over the wireless is not what it should be?


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 11, 2008)

I will be using google and i'll go to a page and it loads slow then i will go back and click another and it loads slow, then i go back or click refresh and it doesn't even load. 

upstairs wich is further (but through about 3 walls) i get a perfectly good signal.. not as fast as if i was in the same room obviously but still better
should i get some of these?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> nope its a house.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, its latest firmware, my mac says its 130mbs but thats bs because i cant transfer files nearly that fast (i know hdd write time matters and i am taking that into consideration)



130 is pretty good considering that distance. 130Mbps = 16.25 MBps. what is your HDD read/write speed rated at? i dont even know what a generally good read/write speed for a typical 7200 HDD is. 

if your connection is dropping then try moving closer and see what happens.

edit: try transfering a 100 meg file over your network from the laptop to someone elses PC and see the speed.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm, well walls and distance are a thing I always hated about wireless. Im still using G and that suits me fine. I don't copy much between PC's (and im going through 2 walls at the most). But, I think it might just be what it is. You will always have weak and strong points on wireless, and naturally the closer and less obstacles to go through the better.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 11, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> 130 is pretty good considering that distance. 130Mbps = 16.25 MBps. what is your HDD read/write speed rated at? i dont even know what a generally good read/write speed for a typical 7200 HDD is.
> 
> if your connection is dropping then try moving closer and see what happens.
> 
> edit: try transfering a 100 meg file over your network from the laptop to someone elses PC and see the speed.



it says i am 130mbps even if i am right next to it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> it says i am 130mbps even if i am right next to it.



hrm...well disconnect from the spot and then reconnect and see what happens.


----------

